# Operation: own a snake until i move out without my mum finding out



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

The plan is pretty self-explanatory. Ive had my snake, Houdini, for about 5 weeks now, safely hidden in my cupboard (the back is broken, which conveniently allows for plenty ventillation) and since he's a milk snake he's buried most of the time anyway, so I doubt he realises he's in a cupboard. Getting him in was the difficult part, but thankfully my dog is an idiot and couldnt smell anything coming from my bag. Muchas Gracias a mi amigo DiegoTheDestroyer por su ayuda con la planea


----------



## bigbill (Nov 12, 2009)

se estas en el mario como se puede poner la temperatura correcta. Por favor vas a matar tu maskota.


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

... What?


----------

